
Peruvian Amazon Company - DrScump
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peruvian_Amazon_Company
======
DrScump
The broader history of the Amazon latex rubber trade is covered here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_rubber_boom](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_rubber_boom)

A great interview of Charles Mann, author of "1493: Uncovering the New World
Columbus Created" (audio):

[https://audioboom.com/posts/4984449-1493-uncovering-the-
new-...](https://audioboom.com/posts/4984449-1493-uncovering-the-new-world-
columbus-created-by-charles-c-mann?playlist_direction=forward&t=0)

